# Hello



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey

I'm sizzlea89 I'm new to the mouse breeding world but I have a great passion for my wee mice! My babies are silver, frank, fudge, toffee, star and broony

It's nice to be able to come on here and get information that is useful to my mouse family!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

